# Three new moderators



## mkellogg

Since our first moderators began working in the forum, the number of posts has more than doubled.  To help our current moderators deal with the workload, I have chosen three new moderators to help.

Araceli and FunnyDeal will help with the Spanish forums and Benjy will help with the French forum.  In addition to being well-respected foreros, they bring some diversity to our moderator team, being Argentinean, Mexican and young!

Now I guess I need to start defending my decisions before the attacks begin...

Why have you chosen these three persons?  Here are the main criteria for choosing new moderators:

An excellent understanding of two languages--English and the other language of their forum.
A great reputation in the forum.
A great reputation with existing moderators and me.
Almost never argued with others, and generally being a calm, reasonable person.
Easy to work with.
Diversity of geography, time zones, and native language.
I think #1 and #4 disqualify 90% of us...  Yes, I know, not all of the current moderators always live up to these ideals, but being a moderator will lead to people fighting with you and disliking you!  After all, those who enforce the rules are not going to be liked by those who are breaking them.

Even after all this, I can think of quite a few other excellent people who also would be great moderators.

Why not hold a vote?  Because I feel that that would cause more people to be upset than even this method.  Also, the "most popular" people might not work well together, or with me, and popularity is not the most important qualification.

Anyway, having said all that, please join me in welcoming and congratulating our new moderators!  I look forward to working with them.

Mike


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations to our New Moderators..... Araceli, FunnyDeal and Benjy  I know that you deserve to be on that position.


----------



## el alabamiano

Mike, la elección es tuya y opino que has elegido bien.



*¡Felicitaciones a los tres: Araceli , Funnydeal  y Benjy *

*
*​*
*


----------



## te gato

CONGRADULATIONS GUYS!!!!!!!!!!


te  gato


----------



## abc

Araceli, FunnyDeal and Benjy:

*CONGRATS!!!*


----------



## Manuela

Congratulations guys...we know you'll live up to the expectation!!! (no pressure or anything !) )..scherzi a parte, tanti auguri e fate i bravi! ("JOKES ASIDE, LOTS OF CONGRATS AND BEHAVE!)

CIAO


----------



## beatrizg

Felicitaciones a los tres nuevos moderadores!!!
Trataremos de portarnos bien!


----------



## Sev

Great !  

As I don't speak Spanish, I haven't read a lot of posts by FunnyDeal and Araceli, but I know that Benjy is the right one in French-English.

Bravo à tous les trois !


----------



## supercrom

Muy bien, Mike, pienso que ellos serán de mucha ayuda, además de ser amables y hasta divertidos.



 Verry good choice, I think they will be very helpful and polite, and sometimes fun.

*CROM*

*¡Felicitaciones a los tres nuevos moderadores : Araceli 

, Funnydeal 

 y Benjy *

*!*​


P.S. I thought *Artrella* 

 as a candidate.


----------



## ITA

señor administrador: ya que la noticia (supongo) es a modo informativo para los foreros por favor concidere los que no entendemos del todo el idioma inglés .
¿será posible una traducción para esta minoría? gracias.


----------



## alc112

¡¡¡Felicitaciones!!!
Espero que me tengan bajo su lupa


----------



## Sharon

*CONGRATULATIONS !!*​


Sharon.


----------



## Artrella

Good luck for you all     !!​


----------



## araceli

Hola - Hello
¡Gracias a todos!
Thank you all!


----------



## Leopold

A free Spanish version of Mike's post.

L.
______________________
Desde que los primeros moderadores empezaron a trabajar en el foro, el número de posts se ha duplicado. Con el fin de ayudar a los actuales moderadores en su trabajo he elegido tres nuevos moderadores:

Araceli y FunnyDeal ayudarán en los foros de Español y Benjy en el Francés. Además de ser respetables foreros, portarán un poco de diversidad a nuetro equipo de moderadores, puesto que son de Argentina y México y son jóvenes.

Ahora supongo que tendré que empezar a defender mis decisiones antes de que los ataques empiecen.

¿Por qué has elegido a esas tres personal? Éstos son los criterios principales para elegir nuevos moderadores:
Excelente comprensión de las dos lenguas (Inglés y la lengua de su foro).
Gran reputación en el foro.
Gran reputación entre los actuales moderadores y yo.
No haberse enfrentado con otros prácticamente nunca y ser en general tranquilo y razonable.
Que sea fácil trabajar con ellos.
Diversidad geográfica, de zona horaria y de lengua nativa.
 Me parece que 1) y 4) dejan al 90% de nosotros fuera de competición... Sí, lo sé, no todos los actuales moderadores han vivido siempre por estos ideales, pero ser un moderador provocará que la gente discuta contigo y que no les gustes a algunos. Después de todo aquellos que aplican las reglas no van a ser queridos por aquellos que las rompen.

Incluso después de haber dicho esto, puedo pensar en algunas otras excelentes personas que sería estupendos moderadores.

¿Por qué no someterlo a votación? Porque creo que esto causaría que más gente se enfadara que haciéndolo de esta manera. Además, la gente "más popular" puede ser que no trabaje bien en equipo, o conmigo, y la popularidad no es la consideración más importante,

En cualquier caso, después de decir esto, por favor, me gustaría que os unierais a mí para dar la bienvenida a los nuevos moderadores y felicirtarles. 
Estoy impaciente por empezar a trabajar con ellos.

Mike


----------



## Leopold

Felicidades chicos, y que os sea fácil domarnos.

L.


----------



## alc112

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Since our first moderators began working in the forum, the number of posts has more than doubled. To help our current moderators deal with the workload, I have chosen three new moderators to help.
> 
> Araceli and FunnyDeal will help with the Spanish forums and Benjy will help with the French forum. In addition to being well-respected foreros, they bring some diversity to our moderator team, being Argentinean, Mexican and young!
> 
> Now I guess I need to start defending my decisions before the attacks begin...
> 
> Why have you chosen these three persons? Here are the main criteria for choosing new moderators:
> 
> An excellent understanding of two languages--English and the other language of their forum.
> A great reputation in the forum.
> A great reputation with existing moderators and me.
> Almost never argued with others, and generally being a calm, reasonable person.
> Easy to work with.
> Diversity of geography, time zones, and native language.
> I think #1 and #4 disqualify 90% of us... Yes, I know, not all of the current moderators always live up to these ideals, but being a moderator will lead to people fighting with you and disliking you! After all, those who enforce the rules are not going to be liked by those who are breaking them.
> 
> Even after all this, I can think of quite a few other excellent people who also would be great moderators.
> 
> Why not hold a vote? Because I feel that that would cause more people to be upset than even this method. Also, the "most popular" people might not work well together, or with me, and popularity is not the most important qualification.
> 
> Anyway, having said all that, please join me in welcoming and congratulating our new moderators! I look forward to working with them.
> 
> Mike


 

Maybe you'd have to add a moderator for the german forum.
there is only one person and he/she is not ussualy on line.

cheers


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks for the translation Leopold!

Mike


----------



## Leopold

You're welcome, Mike.

L.


----------



## Cath.S.

Better late than never:
*CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THREE!   *


----------



## charlie2

egueule said:
			
		

> Better late than never:
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THREE!   *


May I join you so that I would be on the "better" side.  
I have one question, though. Would it be unbecoming to say to a moderator that his post is a darling to read?


----------



## Benjy

charlie2 said:
			
		

> May I join you so that I would be on the "better" side.
> I have one question, though. Would it be unbecoming to say to a moderator that his post is a darling to read?


LOL. yes of course you can. im sure any mod would like compliments


----------



## Cath.S.

We all love you, Benjy!


----------



## Gil

Felicitationes


Que la force soit avec vous.


I will try to behave... most of the time 

GIL


----------

